# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Violet Wilson

## SarahWakefield

Sorry if this has been posted.

I read in the televison christmas book today, that on new years day Violet collapes and loses her baby! Turns out to be a ectopic pregnancy!

 :Sad:  Poor Violet!

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Violet. Any chance her and Jamie will get back together since Frankie leaves on New Year's Eve/Day. I hope they do i thought they were a great couple. I hope she finds some happiness because between Jason and Jamie she is having awful look.

----------


## Katy

aww, thats really sad. I like Violet. I think the actress is really good as well. She hasnt really had many big storylines though.

----------


## CrazyLea

Aw no!! That's awful, poor Violet. I really like her character. The person who plays her is really good. I hope we see some more storylines reguarding her next year.. but please no Jamie/Violet reconcilliation, she deserves better  :Angry:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

i quite agree, she needs nice man, the complete opposite of Jason and Jamie.

----------


## SarahWakefield

Yeah someone like Sean but obviosly a straight person! Lol

----------


## fareehab4ne1

that's quite sad, i like violet too

----------


## Abbie

Awwww thats really sad, poor Vioelt I really like her and after all she went through thinking Jamie was gay and now only just finding out why he really left her.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

Jenny Platt has been brilliant over the past week or so.

Very enjoyable to watch, just a massive shame that it is tied in with the dreadful 'Framie Baldwin' rubbish.

----------


## littlemo

I thought they were going to do a storyline where Violet gave the baby to Sean and his partner. There was an article a while back in the paper. 

It's sad that this is happening.

----------


## Kim

I read in soaplife that they wont get back together. It says that Jamie goes to the hospital, expecting to find them trying to save his babys' life, but finds them trying to save Violets'.

Also, on the morning of new years' eve, Violet complains of a pain in the shoulder, which turns out to be due to the build up of blood, because her fallopian tube bursts. Nice to see a well researched storyline.

----------


## Abbie

> I read in soaplife that they wont get back together. It says that Jamie goes to the hospital, expecting to find them trying to save his babys' life, but finds them trying to save Violets'.
> 
> Also, on the morning of new years' eve, Violet complains of a pain in the shoulder, which turns out to be due to the build up of blood, because her fallopian tube bursts. Nice to see a well researched storyline.


O dear this sounds like its going to be hard to watch, its time to stock up on tissues

----------


## kitty_uk

Yeah it is a sad soryline but as said before well researched, most of corros storys are.

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Poor Violet!!  :Sad:  she's the only normal person on the street lol  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Footie_Chick

It's really sad, she really wanted to be a mother and now she may not get that chance. It will make a good storyline though but i wish it was on a happier note.

----------


## Abbie

Awww Im watching this now, and its sooo sad, poor Violet : :Sad:

----------


## Bad Wolf

do u think they will make her suffer post traumatic stress and snatch jasons baby??????

this seems the most maddest plot turn and thus a possibility

----------


## Abbie

> do u think they will make her suffer post traumatic stress and snatch jasons baby??????
> 
> this seems the most maddest plot turn and thus a possibility


I dont know, but that does sound quite interesting now that you mention it.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> do u think they will make her suffer post traumatic stress and snatch jasons baby??????
> 
> this seems the most maddest plot turn and thus a possibility


I felt so sorry for Violet when she lost her baby!  :Sad:   I think what your saying is a possibility actually. It may seem like a mad plot, but i think it would be fantastic and represent what Violet is really going through.

A similar storyline happened ages ago...i only remember it vaguely but it involved a woman called Alison, i think she was with Kevin? And she kidnapped someone's baby. Kevin tracked her down, she gave the baby back before running into the road and getting knocked down by a lorry.

----------


## Siobhan

I remember that Davey.. that was totally heartbreaking.. she kidnapped (if I remember right) Sarah lou's baby

----------


## Skits

i think something might happen with violet and liam connor. there's been little glances between them and stuff. it'd be nice to see her with someone like him as he seems decent enough and she's lovely and deserves much better then jamie or jason.

----------


## Abbie

> I remember that Davey.. that was totally heartbreaking.. she kidnapped (if I remember right) Sarah lou's baby


I think I can remember to, well wasnt it bethany's gran that took her for a bit, but what davey went on wasnt that someone esle? Well I dunno could f both involved sarah I mean she is involved in ALOT.

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street beauty Jenny Platt is sensationally quitting the TV soap, The People can reveal.

The stunning actress, who plays barmaid Violet Wilson, is one of the ITV soap's most popular characters.

But after three successful years, she took the "agonising" decision because she fears there is "nowhere for her character to go".

Asource close to 27-year-old Jenny said: "It has been a really hard choice because she has loved every minute of her time on Corrie.

"Jenny will be very sad to leave and she has spent a long time agonising over whether to stay.

"But nowshe feels there isn't really anywhere left for her character to go.


"She's loved playing Violet but doesn't see how the writers can develop her storylines any further.


"Jenny has made it known she has other acting plans that she wants to pursue after Corrie."


Violet has had a string of failed romances but thought she'd found the real thing when she moved in with Jamie Baldwin (Rupert Hill).


But that ended in heartbreak because he was in love with his step-mum Frankie (Debra Stephenson). Shocked Violet then found out she was pregnant - only to lose the baby.


Jenny plans to quit when her contract runs out next March. Our source said: "Hopefully she'll be in for a bit of happiness before she leaves."

----------


## Babe14

Must be something in the air at the moment.

I agree unfortunately Violet has nowhere to go really and there isn't really a love interest on the street for her anymore, shame I quite like her.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Well it says next March so she'll still be in for another year. 
There isn't really anywhere else she could go but i hope she is still used up until then and not just for scenes in the Rovers.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

So it's not just EastEnders they're all leaving from.

----------

Pinkbanana (25-02-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Must be something in the air at the moment.
> 
> I agree unfortunately Violet has nowhere to go really and there isn't really a love interest on the street for her anymore, shame I quite like her.


I would agree with all of that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't say i've ever been much of a fan to be honest.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought she was very good when she first joined, and brought out the best in Jason.  Since Corrie split them up, Violet has fallen by the wayside.  Pairing her up with Jamie the dullard and neglecting her was a big mistake, and with the Rovers now overloaded with staff, sadly this news was coming.

Good luck to Jenny Platt.  She's a good actress.  :Smile:

----------


## Footie_Chick

From DS

Coronation Street today denied that barmaid Violet Wilson will be leaving Weatherfield in the summer. 

They discounted a suggestion in a Sunday newspaper that 27-year-old actress Jenny Platt would be quitting later this year, having had enough of the hassle that soap fame has allegedly brought her. 

Jenny blames her time with the Street for the breakdown of her marriage after only seven months to actor Oliver Ford. Co-star Rupert Hill, who plays Jamie Baldwin, also split from girlfriend Angela Hazeldine at the same time. 

A spokesperson for Corrie told DS today: "Jenny has recently signed a new contract with Coronation Street which taken her through to March next year and producers are already working on big storylines for Violet."

A source added: "Even though Jennyâs signed for another year, she has indicated that it may be her last. But thereâs plenty of time between now and then for her to change her mind."

Speaking to a Sunday tabloid, a friend of the actress said: "The pressure of producing five episodes of Corrie a week didnât help her marriage.

"Jenny found the break-up very painful and she will always associate the stresses of that break-up with her role as Violet.

"Now she hates all the attention her close relationship with Rupert gets. She just wants to make a clean break from Corrie and try other things."

----------


## LostVoodoo

interesting. one thing that they could do with Violet which i'm always interested why they haven't, is to explain to us what exactly went on with her family and why she never sees or speaks to any of them.

----------


## kitty_uk

I hope she gets a few good storys before she goes, I like her and as above it was never really explained why she doesnt get on with her family.

----------


## janeyrose

Hiya guys  :Smile:  Hope you're all good - got some fun stuff on ITV.com to tell you about in a couple of different threads...

The first is news that Violet and Jamie are now in the departure lounge live on itv.com/soap...

Will anyone miss them? How could they do that to poor Sean? There is also a poll for their best bits - so get voting  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

*I'll miss them. But not. If that makes sense. I did like them both loads before this baby stuff. I reckon they're being totally harsh on Sean! He is biologically the father, whether they like it or not!*

----------


## Abbie

Awww I like them but I agree with lea about the baby stuff

----------


## Perdita

The same here, they wre a lovely couple but the bay issue has turned them both in selfish individuals. They are breaking Seans heart when they leave without a forwarding address  :Mad:  I would like it if the scriptwriters could let Sean get a phone call or text from Violet and that he visits his son ever so often when they want him to go away for a while.

----------


## walsh2509

Thank god they did a runner , sean was getting on my wick. I could be wrong but I am sure instead of Violet waiting for a baby he said he would do it ! No strings , but then IT's MY BABY! agggrh ... Never were a couple , never going to be a couple , it was a fast track so Vi could get a baby. He was never to be the FATHER.

----------

parkerman (03-03-2008)

----------


## miccisy

> Thank god they did a runner , sean was getting on my wick. I could be wrong but I am sure instead of Violet waiting for a baby he said he would do it ! No strings , but then IT's MY BABY! agggrh ... Never were a couple , never going to be a couple , it was a fast track so Vi could get a baby. He was never to be the FATHER.


Exactly!!!

He was supposed to be in the babies life but not as the dad just a friend/uncle kinda thing. If he hadnt tried taking over they would never have left. I mean getting her apartment cleaned... how insulting is that. :Angry:  

Cant beleive that Marcus told Sean about Violet cancelling her appointments. Surely he can get done through the confidentiality laws. He isnt supposed to tell anyone else about her appointments even if Sean is the boilogical father.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jenny Platt could once again reprise her role as Coronation Street's Violet Wilson.

The actress recently returned to the ITV1 soap in the Easter special as Sean Tully (Antony Cotton) visited London to meet his son Dylan.

The one-off appearance saw Violet split from boyfriend Jamie Baldwin, played by the actress's real-life partner Rupert Hill. Speaking to the Sunday Mercury, Hill revealed that the story could continue on screen for Platt.

"It's on the cards for Jen to do more episodes," he teased, appearing to rule himself out of a future return.

While unconfirmed, any possible future appearances from Violet could tie into reports that Sean will start raising his 4-year-old son himself. 

Hill, who has a 1-year-old daughter with Platt, is currently appearing in Shakespeare's The Comedy of Errors at Stafford Castle alongside former Corrie co-star Eric Potts (Diggory Compton). 

"Jen has warned me that he is renowned for trying to get other actors to 'corpse' or burst out laughing during the performance. I'm a bit worried about that," he told the paper.

----------


## Perdita

Another one returning without her partner? Another failed relationship?  :Sad:

----------


## xcarlyx

I didn't really like her after she ran off with sean's baby

----------


## parkerman

> Another one returning without her partner? Another failed relationship?


Looks like it!

It all seems so gratuitous. Violet and Jamie breaking up when they're not even in the programme, just like Sonia and Martin in Eastenders. It's as if the scriptwriters can't conceive of any relationship lasting more than a year or so. Perhaps it reveals what happens in their lives...?  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

> Looks like it!
> 
> It all seems so gratuitous. Violet and Jamie breaking up when they're not even in the programme, just like Sonia and Martin in Eastenders.  It's as if the scriptwriters can't conceive of any relationship lasting more than a year or so. Perhaps it reveals what happens in their lives...?


That is what I was thinking of when I read about Violet's possible return. If they can't get the actor who played Jamie to come back, use a different actor or leave well alone, sick to death with all the relationships in soaps not lasting longer than 2 minutes  :Sad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Is Eileen's house going to one of those houses that has unlimited bedrooms? Well Violet and Dylan need somewhere to live?

----------


## girly-wurly

Hi first post here  :Smile: 

I really hope she will someday. 

She was one of my favourite characters on the show and the actress (Jenny platt i think it was) was brilliant. When she left first time round i thought she was just having a break or something, but she hasn't been back since i don't think. I thought she would come back in a kinda shock twist with her son at some point, maybe when Sean was homeless to save him or save Eileen when she nearly got killed by that Phelan bloke but she never did.

i hope they bring her back at some point with her son and that sister she had (I think she had a sister) She's still got links to the street too. Sean, Eileen, Ken, Michelle, Fiz, etc. 

She's been away so long they could do anything with her now. Just please not a personality transplant, she was really nice so i would hate for them to turn her into a bitch. And a Violet return would give Sean a reason for still being on the programme, he's like a spare part nowadays!

If I was in charge of corrie and bringing old characters back Violet would be top of my wish list definitely! I don't really see no reason she couldn't come back, I'm sure the actress has said she would come back.

There's a lot of things they could do with her if she comes back:

1) she could be hiding a secret (not sure what)
2) if she is on her own she could be struggling with being a single mum- maybe they could show this
3) have it turn out her kid is a violent little **** who beats her up (this could prove what a good actress she is and really give her a chance to shine) not sure the son is old enough though
4) give her a new or old bloke. i could see her going for Peter barlow maybe, or if they bring Jason back get him back together with Violet again
5) she realises shes bisexual (I swear she was gonna be a lesbian when she first came into it)
6) explore that student teacher relationship with Ken- okay hear me out here please. Anything seems possible in soaps nowadays, I wouldn't put anything past soap anymore. Soaps like to be as controversial as possible and they like to copy each other. A Ken and Violet affair would be going one better than Eastenders, since he is old enough to be her grandad and she is his ex student. The reaction to it would be hilarious, and Ken could prove he's still got it :P
7) new friendship with Sinead or Toyah or someone

If she comes back though I think they would maybe ruin her. She would probably be changed completely into a bitchy slut who has like 4 kids all to different dads. They have a habit of ruining characters don't they  :Sad: 

Anyway, what do you reckon? Do you think they'll ever bring her back, would you like to see her back?  :Smile:

----------

crystalsea (15-11-2018)

----------


## girly-wurly

Does no one else wanna see her back then?

----------


## Perdita

With Violet's name having been mentioned frequently recently, will Jenny Platt or a new head come to Weatherfield to be a mother to Dylan?   :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (31-08-2022)

----------


## parkerman

> With Violet's name having been mentioned frequently recently, will Jenny Platt or a new head come to Weatherfield to be a mother to Dylan?


Yes, frequent mentions is usually a good indication of a return.

----------


## lizann

is violet with jamie baldwin?

----------


## Perdita

> is violet with jamie baldwin?


They left together, yes

----------

lizann (01-09-2022)

----------


## CorneliusBlanc

> is violet with jamie baldwin?


No, they broke up in 2011. We saw this on-screen during a special Easter episode set in London. Last we heard she was dating a man called Dimitri.

----------

